# A fair question! Why I do it..... Hmmmmmm....... Let us see....



## etexas (Jan 10, 2010)

Do what you loon!? I am sure some are asking! Thank you! A brother asked a good question:Why do about half your threads seem serious and the other half a tad joking. SIMPLE. I LOVED Ronald Reagan! I recall his first term and the press asked about the "Jellybean-Bowl" he would pull out at what "seemed" odd times. He gave his famed slightly crooked grin and said: "Well, I put them on the table when the furr is about to fly. It is hard to be angry with a handful of Jellybeans in your hand."  I view what may seem to be "fun-empty calorie posts"as my "contribution, I often drop one when a heated topic or 4 pop up on the PB! It is to blow off steam. My other threads are about 50% serious, to be honest, as far as deep issues of theology go, I tend to READ and learn! (Shocking I like to learn is it not!) I tend to stay quiet (also shocking) and reflect and meditate. on a final note, what some feel might be "silly threads" some are serious though couched with some humor: Example: My Desert Island Bible Thread. I am a Bible collector I am fascinated by the reasons Christians select the translation they do! Scripture translation is very interesting to me, the Island MAY have sounded silly, but there was "method behind madness , I wanted to FORCE peoples hands! Really dig down and offer why a translation would be chosen for your year long all-expence paid Island trip! Anyway, I thought the question insightful and amusing, yet on pondering it, I was almost aback no one had asked at least a like question before. So, I decided (for what it is worth, to give an open answer to my unorthodox approach to Orthodoxy. The Grace Of Our Ever Blessed Lord Jesus Christ Be Upon All my Dear Brethren. Pax Est Bonum.


----------



## Andres (Jan 10, 2010)

okay, now the next question is, why do you use so many smileys, which one is your favorite, and don't you wish there were a Texan one?


----------



## etexas (Jan 10, 2010)

Andres said:


> okay, now the next question is, why do you use so many smileys, which one is your favorite, and don't you wish there were a Texan one?


Well Andrew that is simple :A:ANY post is better with a good Smiley! B: Rich worked hard to give us a plethora , so, why not use them???? (-: Peace.


----------



## Curt (Jan 10, 2010)

Andres said:


> okay, now the next question is, why do you use so many smileys, which one is your favorite, and don't you wish there were a Texan one?


 
Andrew, is this persistence (in the pursuit of a Texas smilie) or nagging? BTW, there is no Maine smilie.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 10, 2010)

Curt said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > okay, now the next question is, why do you use so many smileys, which one is your favorite, and don't you wish there were a Texan one?
> ...


 
But isn't that because nobody smiles in Maine?


----------



## etexas (Jan 10, 2010)

toddpedlar said:


> Curt said:
> 
> 
> > Andres said:
> ...


Brutal Todd! Just BRUTAL!


----------



## Timothy William (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm still waiting for an Australia smilie. 

Maybe the PB needs one outback/desert smilie, and the Aussies and Texans can share.


----------



## etexas (Jan 10, 2010)

Timothy William said:


> I'm still waiting for an Australia smilie.
> 
> Maybe the PB needs one outback/desert smilie, and the Aussies and Texans can share.


 Hey....I was just hanging with my Aussie Neighbor! I would be honored to share a smilie composed of our respective Flags!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 10, 2010)

I found the dane smiley realy fast


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 10, 2010)

The California smiley is here too:


----------



## Timothy William (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## etexas (Jan 10, 2010)

presbydane said:


> i found the dane smiley realy fast


lol!!!!!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 10, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> The California smiley is here too:


 
THAT is the official California smiley?

I thought it was 
or 
or even more likely:


----------



## Curt (Jan 10, 2010)

etexas said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > Curt said:
> ...



When we smile in Maine our tooth shows.


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 10, 2010)

Curt said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > toddpedlar said:
> ...


So then this would be the Maine smiley:


----------



## Berean (Jan 10, 2010)

Or this?






Wait! That's the one missing Maine tooth showing!


----------

